# free font design tool ?



## maccatalan (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi.

I'm looking now for a long time a font creating application for Mac OS X. Of course I found some solutions. But none is free.

Maybe you know a software I didn't found ...

Thank you very much,
Pierre.


----------



## toast (Dec 2, 2002)

_Actuellement tu ne trouveras aucun outil qui puisse remplacer Macromedia Fontographer sous OS9. Je suis de Grenoble, première fois que je te croise ici  _

(You won't find any piece of software nowadays that can replace good ol' Fontographer under Classic. -followed by French crap  -)


----------



## uoba (Dec 2, 2002)

Checkout Fontlab 4.5, it has just come out for OS X, and it is fantastic... unfortunately it's $550... but worth it in my opinion.

There's a 3-day demo at www.fontlab.com

As Toast says, you ain't gonna find any free ones unfortunately. It's hard enough finding ones to buy... Fontographer is stuck in 1995 without looking like ever being updated (and Macromedia still sell it for £300 ($450(?))!). 

Fontlab seems to be the only viable modern type design tool.

You could do what my old tutor did: hand draw them to such perfection on tracing paper, then send them off to be scanned, and digitised (with software called Icarus as far as I can remember!!)


----------



## maccatalan (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks all 



> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *You could do what my old tutor did: hand draw them to such perfection on tracing paper, then send them off to be scanned, and digitised (with software called Icarus as far as I can remember!!)  *



I think I will do somethink like that :S 

have fun,
Pierre


----------

